# OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up!



## VW Jedi (Aug 1, 2004)

Post your pictures of Helga or yourself with Helga from Waterfest! 
not my picture:


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good thinking..


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

Is that a woman or a man?


----------



## MadBubba (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Shawn O)*

i think a lil bit of both


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

so euro


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm fairly pissed that I didn't get to see her, she was not there while I was at the VW setup.


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BlackGLS)*

She needs more rackage.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

shes gross and looks like a gecko


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

haha


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Good thing there wasn't much wind or she would've blown away.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (MerryBerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MerryBerry* »_Good thing there wasn't much wind or she would've blown away.


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

nice bangs?


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VR6inAZ)*

The one i took.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

she scares me a bit.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! ( 18bora)*

I personnaly think she is ugly


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (vwtuner4ever)*

I hate to be 'that guy' .... but if you weren't there > you have no $.02 . Pics do her lil' justice > she was awesome . 
( of course , I'm 32 , married w/ kids and get sex twice a month so the fat janitor was even hot to me ! )


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (DeezUU)*


----------



## VWBunnie (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (soccergk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soccergk* »_shes gross and looks like a gecko

LOL


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (soccergk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soccergk* »_shes gross and looks like a gecko

ROFL!!! Someone in another thread said she looked like Big Bird hahah1!!


----------



## 1lowVento (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (CoolJetta3)*

I'd hit it


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (1lowVento)*

She was amazingly nice haha...awesome chick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif She drives a MKV gti in black to...we talked for a bit haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_She drives a MKV gti in black to...we talked for a bit haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you did a commercial for a major automobile manufacturer, I'm sure you'd get a free car to drive around in too.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (MerryBerry)*

I was suprised to see she looks much better in person! I'm sure shes cool once you get to know her. I think she looks very good, I like skiny girls and she looked very much hot.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (BiH)*

She definitely wasn't sucking


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (DeezUU)*


----------



## BenGee (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_She was amazingly nice haha...awesome chick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif She drives a MKV gti in black to...we talked for a bit haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you get her number?


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_I personnaly think she is ugly

x2


----------



## Ana anCatana311 (Mar 19, 2006)

i looooved her boots - but she's entirely too skinny. she needs boobs and a tighter dress.


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (BenGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenGee* »_
Did you get her number?









Yeah, I got helgas number, it was like 365-586-5555.


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ana anCatana311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ana anCatana311* »_i looooved her boots - but she's entirely too skinny. she needs boobs and a tighter dress.








I love my wife, Ana


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_










haha. great pic man!


----------



## crimsonjetta (May 21, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

not the best shot but its one


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_I hate to be 'that guy' .... but if you weren't there > you have no $.02 . Pics do her lil' justice > she was awesome . 
*
( of course , I'm 32 , married w/ kids and get sex twice a month so the fat janitor was even hot to me ! )*

Hehehe, AMEN brotha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I saw her posing for pics. I didnt wanna seem cheesy and ask for a pic even tho the line was pretty long for one


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (crimsonjetta)*

BTW, i think it was the attack of the "no ass chicks" at WF this year. Coulda built a house with all the flat arse.
Helga was cute but she needs a steak sammich


----------



## N_D_V_22101 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TurboXpert)*

Here is my contribution to this post








Anyone else get pics of her doing that VW thing with her fingers? Looks kina like she is doing the shocker.


----------



## GTI 2.0 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlackGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackGLS* »_I'm fairly pissed that I didn't get to see her, she was not there while I was at the VW setup.









X2


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (GTI 2.0)*

i thought she had bigger boobs and a nicer ass


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TurboXpert)*

She doesn't even deserve a thread IMO........bleh


----------



## bluerrrabbit (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VdubChaos)*

Did she talk with the bad German accent???


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (bluerrrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerrrabbit* »_Did she talk with the bad German accent???

She does have an accent, but didn't talk long enough to find out which accent. And she looks soooooo much better in person. The pics don't do her justice. She's hot and really sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TurboXpert)*

Wow, all you vortexers must have super models for girl friends. I dont think she was amazing or anything, but certainly not a dog. She was def. laid back and cool to put up w/ all the shtiit from the show. Wearing that non breathable outfit in the 90* + sun, appealing to every spectators wants ( photos, pose, questions & doing what she was there for).. Gotta wonder why people are so negative after such a great weekend. 
She came around to the show cars and graded them, I got an A


----------



## amw157 (Jul 17, 2006)

I know you aren't going to believe this, but trust me, its true. She asked "What does that thing with the fingers mean anyway?" No lie dude.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (amw157)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amw157* »_I know you aren't going to believe this, but trust me, its true. She asked "What does that thing with the fingers mean anyway?" No lie dude.

You're right, I don't believe you.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_Wow, all you vortexers must have super models for girl friends. I dont think she was amazing or anything, but certainly not a dog. She was def. laid back and cool to put up w/ all the shtiit from the show. Wearing that non breathable outfit in the 90* + sun, appealing to every spectators wants ( photos, pose, questions & doing what she was there for).. Gotta wonder why people are so negative after such a great weekend. 
She came around to the show cars and graded them, I got an A









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
She definitely met my standards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amw157 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

It was when she was leaving for the day, she got into an EOS, as a passenger, and she was still doing the finger thing to the crowd as the car was slowly pulling away. And you could hear her ask the driver, "What does this mean anyway?" I wasn't the only one who heard it.


----------



## 1hothatch (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (amw157)*

She should have left her hair down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TurboXpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboXpert* »_BTW, i think it was the attack of the "no ass chicks" at WF this year.
 
I noticed that too!








anyway, here is my Helga pic... she blew in my ear


----------



## electricme (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_ 
I noticed that too!








anyway, here is my Helga pic... she blew in my ear

















Holy pencil Neck ... Her, not you dude! Sorry wanted to make sure I cleared that up


_Modified by electricme at 11:32 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## Odiejlg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (electricme)*


----------



## deadbeatrec (May 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Odiejlg)*

im not sure how i missed her. i was there both day for almost all day. wtf?


----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (deadbeatrec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadbeatrec* »_im not sure how i missed her. i was there both day for almost all day. wtf?

+1


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*









FWIW, she's definitely German. 
-Uwe-


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_








FWIW, she's definitely German. 
-Uwe-

i want one of those shirts


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

WTF is everyone sweating this girl for? I dont think she is worth it.


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_WTF is everyone sweating this girl for? I dont think she is worth it.


----------



## boostedglx (Jul 27, 2004)

No one has stated she is the best thing out there... If you think shes not attractive go ahead and post a picture of your girlfriend so we can all pick her apart


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (boostedglx)*

I think Helga is f'in gorgeous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (boostedglx)*

yeah sure, ok buddy..


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

She's so cute








I would have loved for a picture of her with my car, but these three made our trip totally worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (smashtheqube)*

everyone has their own taste in women, and me personally, id love to know what Helga tastes like


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (whitemk4golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitemk4golf* »_
i want one of those shirts

Ya me too. GFF sucks ass


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (whitemk4golf)*


_Quote »_i want one of those shirts

You're not the only one. That shirt wasn't my idea (nor is that me in the picture). But if you send me an e-mail expressing interest, I think I can convince him to make more.
-Uwe-


----------



## Odiejlg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_yeah sure, ok buddy..

We're waiting...


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (boostedglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedglx* »_No one has stated she is the best thing out there... If you think shes not attractive go ahead and post a picture of your girlfriend so we can all pick her apart

That goes for all the people posting negative comments. Show us the women you are with. 
"People who live in glass houses should not cast stones"


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (pre 93 only)*









hahah raf


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

I think she looks very good, bit tall for me tho. Yeah pics don't do her justice at all.


----------



## JettaJeff1.8t (Jul 30, 2004)

anyone know what her real name is? I know the guy is peter stormare...he's been in tons of movies. anyone ask her?


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_








FWIW, she's definitely German. 
-Uwe-

i think shes swedish....my buddy sergio and I chilled with her for a few, and her accent has to be real, because through conversation she consistantly pronounced every sound...
she signed my pic "Dub Cult is definently sucking!", that was right before she (very) pleasingly posed with us and our cars...
here she is with sergios car (im waiting for my friends photos he took of me, her and my car)
chillin with sergio








action shot lol








and everyone who says she was a sweetheart, your right...shes hot and nice...








she said A+ for dubcult


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (time112852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *time112852* »_anyone know what her real name is? I know the guy is peter stormare...he's been in tons of movies. anyone ask her?

yah i think she's a porn star, well thats what i heard


----------



## EuroRods.tv (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_









That is my car. I got lucky on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VR6 BeelzeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 BeelzeDub* »_i think shes swedish....

Nope. She is 100% from Germany, actually from Hamburg. We had a small talk in german after taking the GFF pictures.


----------



## JettaJeff1.8t (Jul 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *theresias* »_Nope. She is 100% from Germany, actually from Hamburg. We had a small talk in german after taking the GFF pictures.









Yeah I asked her the same thing..she told me she was from Hamburg too


----------



## Mtvee (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (N_D_V_22101)*

she's absolutely gorgeous. she makes most of the people in these pics look like hobbits


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

yeah i have to agree that the pix do her no justice... she is smoookin hot


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Nope. She is 100% from Germany, actually from Hamburg. We had a small talk in german after taking the GFF pictures.









Did she say what part of Hamburg?
MY dad's family is from Blankenese. Is she gonna be there for H20? Dayum, why didn't I listen to my wife and go get my pic taken with her.....

















_Modified by SpiritDrivenVAG at 7:56 PM 7-17-2006_


----------



## JettaJeff1.8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Mtvee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtvee* »_she's absolutely gorgeous. she makes most of the people in these pics look like hobbits









yeah like me...


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (time112852)*

are you related to napoleon dynamite?

_Quote, originally posted by *time112852* »_
yeah like me...


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Turbojettamk4)*

I don't know why everyone is being mean








I think she's very pretty. If I went to WF I would've been very happy to meet her.


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VR6 BeelzeDub)*


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Seanathan)*

Gotta love everyone bashing her. As others said, show pics of your other half and we'll judge. Once people get on internet, their standards change to "no girl is good enough for me". I bet those bashing her looks didn't see her in person and would never stand a chance getting a kiss on a cheek from her. I was almost drooling while standing next to her (my wife was next to me







). I showed the signed pic to my co-worker and he was drooling. I vote Helga for president.


----------



## JettaJeff1.8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_are you related to napoleon dynamite?









Thanks P.T.


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (time112852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *time112852* »_







Thanks P.T. 

haha


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Turbojettamk4)*

2 pics I snapped while in the VW garage. She came over to judge my Corrado earlier, I received an "A". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (gtimagic)*

as the VW garage was right across the aisle from the vortex booth, i had a lot of time to observe her








she was awesome!!! she always had a smile on her face (which didn't look faked), she talked with everybody and posed for hundreds if not thousands of pics. and as someone mentioned earlier, she also went out to judge some cars.
she was burning up in that outfit but she was a real trooper. i thought she was very sweet.
her name is sonja but i didn't get her last name.
when she 1st showed up, i thought that either she would be cold or bitchy but i was WRONG. her accent isn't as thick as in the commercials. her spoken english was VERY good as was her written english.
helga/sonja get a BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me and not just b/c of her looks. i love the way some people are ripping her here. did you actually get to talk with her







? if you had, you would have found out she is really a sweet person
bill


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (jebglx)*

An attractive blonde that is not cold or bitchy......yeah she is not from America








I wish I could have gone this year, I need somebody to practice my German speaking with.


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_ 
I noticed that too!








anyway, here is my Helga pic... she blew in my ear

















If the pic extended further down, it would've showed you pitching a tent.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

all the haters wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating cookies i'm sure. you know that the internet increases testosterone and stupidity. lol


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_as the VW garage was right across the aisle from the vortex booth, i had a lot of time to observe her








she was awesome!!! she always had a smile on her face (which didn't look faked), she talked with everybody and posed for hundreds if not thousands of pics. and as someone mentioned earlier, she also went out to judge some cars.
she was burning up in that outfit but she was a real trooper. i thought she was very sweet.
her name is sonja but i didn't get her last name.
when she 1st showed up, i thought that either she would be cold or bitchy but i was WRONG. her accent isn't as thick as in the commercials. her spoken english was VERY good as was her written english.
helga/sonja get a BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me and not just b/c of her looks. i love the way some people are ripping her here. did you actually get to talk with her







? if you had, you would have found out she is really a sweet person
bill

Bill I didn't even know you were there. It would have been cool to meet ya in person. Maybe H2O.


----------



## TTr250 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (vdubb3dan)*


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*

Hey Russian thanks for the pic.
i think i look good together with Helga, she is a one beautiful girl.



_Modified by russiandub at 3:52 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (russiandub)*


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_

nice JERSY!..wish i had one..but i wish even more i could have gotten a picture with her


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

Sorry, but that is a STUNNING woman. Wow!!!! Anyone who thinks otherwise, needs to clean their glasses. 
BTW, the guy who said she's porn star...







C'mon. You honestly think VW would hire a porn star for a major ad campaign? (not that there's anything wrong with that IMO) No. She's a professional model.


----------



## Foter (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: (dcomiskey)*

Here's my pic with her, even though shes so skinny, she makes me look like 350lbs instead of 220


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Odiejlg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Odiejlg* »_










Two words: ROAD TRIP!
Two more words: AMERICAN PIE!


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Dreizehn)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_She definitely wasn't sucking


----------



## Raktim81 (Aug 5, 2003)

damn. she is one gorgeous woman. and her being a sweet person makes her even hotter!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

bump for more Helga...


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_









where did you pick up the jersey?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

I wish I could have made Waterfest (have never gone to a VW event before). Seems like a truely great GTG.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VWoA to get her Helga to Waterfest.
I think she's awesome - was in the commercials, VWFeatures, and in every single photo in this thread. Just fantastic sport she is, very sassy and seductive in a unique way, yet approachable smile








You know what would be really cool? If they intro'd the new EOS with a male character driving it but somehow slipped Helga into the ad at the end somehow. Tie-it-in in one way or another. Think she could be effective for that car (especially seeing her entering that red one). Hot-hot-HOT!


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_
Two words: ROAD TRIP!
Two more words: AMERICAN PIE!


----------



## Rampage GLI 16V (Oct 23, 2000)

helga + lady friend = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_yah i think she's a porn star, well thats what i heard

She's not a porn star.
Her real full name is Zonja Woestendiek, and as stated before she is from Hamburg. She was super nice and down to earth.


_Modified by 98passat21 at 3:40 AM 7-19-2006_


----------



## 5harkology (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_
Two words: ROAD TRIP!
Two more words: AMERICAN PIE!









Three words: Hustle and Flow


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (5harkology)*

More photos


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

A different point of view...








...so she is a good looking, but normal woman. Thanks "Helga" for letting us take all these pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Theresias at 3:08 AM 7-19-2006_


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_ More photos 

your the man!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (zylinderkopf)*

which one of you got her number to forward her the pics/links?


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (zylinderkopf)*

And yet a few more 
Does this count as "cycber stalking"?








You should see the pic of my other "waterfest girlfriend".


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_ And yet a few more 
Does this count as "cycber stalking"?








You should see the pic of my other "waterfest girlfriend".

haha its funny you post those, cause i cant find anything else! man we need to start a fan club site or something! (less see the pic or at least pm it to me!)


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_where did you pick up the jersey? 

i don't know it was a present , i am goint to ask my friend about.


----------



## CroTDi (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (russiandub)*

Ain't that some ugly .... [puke_face]


----------



## Screamin'Demon (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (zylinderkopf)*

She's like a euro Cameron Diaz... euro makes everything hotter!


----------



## vwschwartz (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Screamin'Demon)*

my two fave pics so far...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (time112852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *time112852* »_anyone know what her real name is? I know the guy is peter stormare...he's been in tons of movies. anyone ask her?

Her real name is Zonja Wostendiek, and she's from Hamburg, Germany.
She's not a porn star, just a *model*.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

plus btw she was staying at my hotel, at the end of the second day her and a bunch of the VW people were in the front lobby talking. She didn't ahve the weird clothes and makeup on, still very pretty.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

She makes me look terrible








lol


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Her real name is Zonja Wostendiek, and she's from Hamburg, Germany.
She's not a porn star, just a *model*.










did she come over here from germany jsut for waterfest? or does she live in the us?


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*








my favorite so far


----------



## TRAP STAR (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

I wouldnt hit that"barf"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_did she come over here from germany jsut for waterfest? or does she live in the us?

I'm not sure how they found her originally for the commercials, but yes, she was hired by VW to appear at WaterFest. It wasn't originally part of her gig, but Jamie was telling the marketing team all about WaterFest and suggested that it would be really cool to have her at the event.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm not sure how they found her originally for the commercials, but yes, she was hired by VW to appear at WaterFest. It wasn't originally part of her gig, but Jamie was telling the marketing team all about WaterFest and suggested that it would be really cool to have her at the event.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To Jamie, VWoA, and 'Helga' agreeing to come together at WaterFest.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To Jamie, VWoA, and 'Helga' agreeing to come together at WaterFest.

yah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me. thats awesome. im sure she had a good time!


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm not sure how they found her originally for the commercials, but yes, she was hired by VW to appear at WaterFest. It wasn't originally part of her gig, but Jamie was telling the marketing team all about WaterFest and suggested that it would be really cool to have her at the event.


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_
did she come over here from germany jsut for waterfest? or does she live in the us?

she was flown in by VWoA on lufthansa thursday night from germany.
she said she answered an audition call & was picked. good for her (& us







) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bill


----------



## GTIMAN99 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (jebglx)*

I got a few shots... Just let me get home to post em








Dave


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TRAP STAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRAP STAR* »_I wouldnt hit that"barf"


----------



## Odiejlg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (SinisterMind)*

We need to establish a fan club


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TRAP STAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRAP STAR* »_I wouldnt hit that"barf"

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ho Mo


----------



## Tolageak (Mar 7, 2004)

pretty face and some cute lips..


----------



## ntalekt (Apr 17, 2006)

Hot


_Modified by ntalekt at 7:44 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (ntalekt)*









i wanted to put my arm around here but i dont think my ol' lady would appreciate me gettin' down with swedish babes 3000 miles from home. I feel the v-bub gang sign was tasteful and fun


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

i'm so pissed i missed her...........she went past me in the golf cart and pointed to my mohawk and said she liked it..........
*she loves me*









i'm gonna pray she's coming to treffen altho i know it's not likely!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
where did you pick up the jersey? 

It's a Wolfsburg jersey. I got one too, in wolfsburg.. don't know where else you can get one. 
I had a hard time finding one there.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_








i wanted to put my arm around here but i dont think my ol' lady would appreciate me gettin' down with swedish babes 3000 miles from home. I feel the v-bub gang sign was tasteful and fun

nice dude, it was awesome meeting you at julios the night you got to jersey, i couldnt wake up the next day!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

Joe Barbara (headed up the VW presence) said they might have her back for H20.
Here are more pics from our gallery....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Note Roger from DubAudi above filming her in the shots. Looks like he got some wild footage.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (amw157)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amw157* »_It was when she was leaving for the day, she got into an EOS, as a passenger, and she was still doing the finger thing to the crowd as the car was slowly pulling away. And you could hear her ask the driver, "What does this mean anyway?" I wasn't the only one who heard it.

No, no, no...I asked to take a picture doing a hand signal and that's when she was like "what's that mean?" 
I think it'd be pretty obvious for her to know what the VW sign means...








Anyway here's the pic and the hand signal I asked her to do...








And BTW its a 3...long story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh yea...and the Wolfsburg jersey? It'd called ebay my friends lol
Later!


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

Helga Pic...


----------



## Little6D6vil6 (May 25, 2006)

ohhhh the things I'd eat out of her *****
The things I'd do to her..... :







rools::


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senna4Life* »_
Anyway here's the pic and the hand signal I asked her to do...
And BTW its a 3...long story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for a split second i thought she was giving the camera the shocker.








now that i think about it, that DOES seem like a bit of a missed opportunity.....









p.s., she has a sort of 'playful' look about her in a bunch of those pics..... 
if i was a lesbian i'd be all about playing with her..... especially if her hair wasn't in that ridiculous... shape.



















_Modified by Emilie at 5:11 PM 7-20-2006_


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TRAP STAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRAP STAR* »_I wouldnt hit that"barf"

?? umm yeah dude.. 








pretty damn cute if you ask me


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*zonja*

o man this makes me wish i went to WF
for some reason i NEVER like blondes
but i'm all about her
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: zonja (captain coordination)*

i love you, come to butthead.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: zonja (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_i love you, come to butthead.

LOL!!!


----------



## Cbaby22 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TurboXpert)*

Sweet hooker boots.... where was she from???


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Cbaby22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cbaby22* »_Sweet hooker boots.... where was she from??? 


NiederSachsen 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So i saw VW guy with that huge camera what are they going to use the video for???


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (SpiritDrivenVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiritDrivenVAG* »_

NiederSachsen 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































Actually its


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (TTr250)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTr250* »_









Hey Oliver,
G's up, COLLARS DOWN!


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Mogul2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mogul2001* »_Actually its 










someone first said Hamburg, then another said Wolfsburg. I guess I am wrong, my bad. HaHa, I got family from both areas.


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (turbo20v18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_
Hey Oliver,
G's up, COLLARS DOWN!









collars down make want to











_Modified by die wizard at 5:47 PM 7-22-2006_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLACK-FLAG* »_So i saw VW guy with that huge camera what are they going to use the video for??? 

yea i had the same question.
anyone got an answer?
thanks


----------



## Raktim81 (Aug 5, 2003)

she's so cute


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (teqniq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teqniq* »_
It's a Wolfsburg jersey. I got one too, in wolfsburg.. don't know where else you can get one. 
I had a hard time finding one there. 

yeah the wolfsburg soccer team is sponsored by VW, they are not doing that great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLACK-FLAG* »_So i saw VW guy with that huge camera what are they going to use the video for??? 

It was VW's hired photographer/videographer. He was probably taking footage that they'll use for markey research, though they _could_ also use it for promotional purposes. Not sure if you noticed, but there was a sign inside the garage that said something like "If you are inside the VW area, you give us your consent to use your image or likeness." In other words, leave if you don't want your face to potentially appear in any of their materials.


----------



## Digital-K (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (VW Jedi)*

wish I coulda been there







Is she going to be at h20? 
dream pchop:


----------



## TTr250 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It was VW's hired photographer/videographer. He was probably taking footage that they'll use for markey research, though they _could_ also use it for promotional purposes. Not sure if you noticed, but there was a sign inside the garage that said something like "If you are inside the VW area, you give us your consent to use your image or likeness." In other words, leave if you don't want your face to potentially appear in any of their materials.

i also noticed a microphone coming out of one of the rabbits sitting outside..i guess to record peoples thoughts


----------



## GTIMAN99 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (TTr250)*

A few of my shots!


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTIMAN99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMAN99* »_A few of my shots! 










nice shot down her dress...


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

Props to GTIMAN99 for the nicest pics of her yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UdubVdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*









'Nuf said.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_
yeah the wolfsburg soccer team is sponsored by VW, they are not doing that great!









Hence the reason I had such a hard time finding one there.. 
me: "I'm looking for a wolfsburg team jersey"
sales clerk at Sports store in the Wolfsburg Mall:"You're kidding right? I think we have one in the back corner.."


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (teqniq)*

Ahh, come on guys. Wolfsburg is a relative newcomer to the Bundesliga, and, considering, have done extremely well over the past few years.
And, just for the record, I just came upon this thread because of the soccer content. 
And if you believe that, I have Helga's telephone number for sale, too.








And to the giraffe-haters, theory is that the most beautiful people deviate from the average in some significant ways. Here is an example for you, Helga...




















_Modified by feels_road at 4:24 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (feels_road)*

Audrey Hepburn was one of the most beautiful women ever. Helga is hot too.


----------



## Digital-K (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_Audrey Hepburn was one of the most beautiful women ever. 

exactly why I named my car Audrey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Digital-K)*

"Perfectamundo" _Fonzi_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Helga


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Helga


That's great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

she must have forgot to wear her neck-wrap at H2O?


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL Helga pic thread. Post up! (Digital-K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital-K* »_wish I coulda been there







Is she going to be at h20? 
dream pchop:









hey that looks familiar...


----------



## Extremador (Jul 23, 2007)

*damn!*

I can't believe I missed her. Me and my brother were at the VW place making t-shirts/dogtags like half the time BOTH days and we missed her. She BETTER be at H20 lol


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: damn! (Extremador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Extremador* »_I can't believe I missed her. Me and my brother were at the VW place making t-shirts/dogtags like half the time BOTH days and we missed her. She BETTER be at H20 lol


The thread was from Waterfest 12, not Waterfest 13


----------

